# Study



## dbayoh (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am applying to study in Singapore. It is my intention that I will have the opportunity to stay and work in Singapore after my masters graduation. Will I have the opportunity to have a permanent resisdence status

avid


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome Avid. 

I'm an expat in Australia but I'm sure someone will be along soon with advice on studying and moving to Singapore. It's a lovely place!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes and no. If you've just started working after graduation, it may take anywhere from 4 months to a few years to get S'pore P.R. There's no guaranteed approval after you get your Masters, but of course your high qualification would make it much easier. Good luck in your studies in future!


----------

